# Medidor de nivel y distanciometro



## wlopez (Ene 27, 2011)

Hola.... compañeros.... Es primer mensaje y quisiera pedirles por favor que me ayuden...necesito hacer en primer lugar un medidor dde nivel de diesel. He buscado que pudiera hacerlo con una resistencia variable teniendo anclado un flotador.... es solo una idea... si pudieran ayudarme les agradesco....
Por otra parte quiero hacer un distanciometro (para lo que no sepan un dispositivo que mediante un haz de luz pueda medir la distancia entre el emisor y el emisor mas proximo) en esto si de plano no tengo ni una idea... gracias de antemano... espero sus comentarios...


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 27, 2011)

Para el medidor de combistible vas bien orientado, se puede realizar de esa manera y debes de acompañarlo con un LM3914 para que te encienda los LEDs segun el nivel, o bien realizarlo con operacionales utilizandolos como comparadores de tension.
Para el segundo caso no tengo ni idea! je
Saludos.


----------



## betodj (Ene 27, 2011)

Que tal ingeniero wlopez, para el medidor de nivel quiza te pueda servir:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/transmisor-nivel-liquido-utilizando-flotador-sensor-46639/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/medir-nivel-liquido-tanque-gasolina-636/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/medir-nivel-tanque-combustible-ultrasonido-206/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/medidor-gasolina-5672/

Un saludo...

PD. Quiza deberias reformular tu segunda pregunta en otro mensaje, ej. "medidor de distancia optico"


----------



## wlopez (Feb 17, 2011)

Agradesco sus respuesta... seguire trabajando ..con la resistencia variable....
por cierto betojd, he checado todas las ligas que mencionas.... y creo que me inclino por medidor de un tanque de combustible por ultrasonido


----------

